# Web host into dedicated server



## binsky3333 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there any way that i could possibly turn my web hosting into a dedicated server. Like run a program off my website?


----------



## panchoman (Jun 12, 2008)

nope, cant do it unfortunantly...


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh that stinks:shadedshu


----------



## panchoman (Jun 12, 2008)

heh, i think i know what thing you want to host too, you'd need a vps or dedicated server for that.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2008)

You can get your web site on a dedicated server by paying the hosting company to give you a dedicated server if they offer that. Your web site is on a shared server with other hosted sites.

Why do you have a need for a dedicated server?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you need a dedicated server for lets say an online store and creditcard processing or you just don't like to share an shared IP with others?

Some webhost offers dedicated IP's for each of your sites, this is NOT the same as a dedicated server.
Take a look at  hostdepartment.com 

(I don't recommend anything, I just let you know that they offer dedicated IP's)


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2008)

if you want ssl (https) you need an own ip. some webhosts can give you an own ip with normal web hosting.


----------

